# Today I was NUKED!



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

howland1998 brought the house down with this devastating hit.
I couldn't get up the the Cigarfest so he brought it do my door. 
Insane hit sir I couldn't be more humbled.
Thanks.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

niiiiiiiiice. WTG howland!


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

WOW! veeerrrry Nice!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

WOW what a nice gift to send..


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Superb sir!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great work Gerry!!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Hit:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Gerry is a crazy bastid sometimes!! Nice score


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow-
you'd think Gerry had enough for a B&M are something


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Sweet! and a hell of a nice thing to do for a BOTL...insert claping hands here...


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Super Duper Hit!!*


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

What a great BOTL. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

top notch! What an awesome generosity! Nice going gerry


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Gerry smaked you down pretty good! Great bomb!! Kaaaboooom!!!!!!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

What a guy!


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Did I count that right? Fifty one? 51? five-one? You said it, INSANE HIT. With BOTLs like that, you're in heaven. Sweet ashtray, too. Jealousy doesn't even express enough. WOW!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

dam thats a sweet bomb


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Incredible hit! Gerry is a class act!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

your the best Gerry:whoohoo:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I should have known... Every time I hear "nuked" I gotta believe Gerry had something to do with it. Outstanding cigar carnage on a most derving BOTL!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice hit....


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is INSANE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Unbelievable!! Gerry's generosity is truly amazing!


----------



## aCIDhEAD (Mar 31, 2008)

thats prrretty , prettty ..good


----------



## threeten (Feb 17, 2008)

You better thank Shirley too!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great hit!! Nick deservrs it!!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

very very nick nick, long time no see my brother.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Gerry took advantage of poor ole Nick--Very nice of you and yours for sure Gerry---Nice package bud!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

very nice Gerry. that is very generous


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that is awesome Gerry's wife is a mad bomber too, I love it


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Thats a freaking cool hit! Way to go.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

That is one of the top bombs ive seen so far..spectacular.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> very very nick nick, long time no see my brother.


Gerry brought me out of retirement...I guess.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome hit! WTG Gerry!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Now that is what the Brotherhood is all about!

PS - The term brotherhood is meant to be non-gender specific we gotta love the sisters as well or more!


----------

